# About to start treatment- scared and excited



## clm (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi All

It has been about 3 years since I last posted, when we were going through IUI at the Royal Glam but we are now at IVF Wales and about to start treatment.

We have had our consent forms through and I just need a TV scan and then we are ready to go.

This board is fab - for so long we thought we were on our own in this.

Can I just ask how long you down reg for and at what stage in my cycle?

I haven't watched the DVD yet so I guess I should have watched that first before asking the question- sorry but thought it would be great to ask those going through it.

Thanks so much in advance

xxx


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

Just thought I would say hi,
I didn't down reg so don't know how long it lasts but I believe everyone is different its when your blood tests are right.
Someone will be along soon who knows better.

Take care

Mcat


----------



## clm (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi mcat

Thanks for your reply, its all so confusing....not everyone needs to down reg?- so much to learn I better get up to speed quickly!

Thanks again and take care

xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi clm and a big welcome to you. On a short protocol you don't down regulate. I have only done the short protocol so can't really advise on a normal long protocol, but I believe you start down reg on day 21 of cycle. Everybody is diff and can down regulate for diff times. YOu will be out on a protocol suitable to you. 

You are not alone, there is a fab bunch here.

Good luck


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome   

I'm on LP - I started down-regging this Tuesday (CD21) and have my baseline on 1st June - so 13 days - when hopefully I'll be readyto start stimms..... but one thing you learn on this rocky roller coaster is that everything is a variable and everyone has different experiences going through the same thing  

My last tx was slightly longer - started d/r on 20/10 through to baseline on 4/11..... 

Hope this helps. 

I'll second what Pix says - You have found a fab place - people here are great and have most of the answers to your q?s 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya and welcome to the board

long protocol usually starts on day 21 of your cycle and last around 2 weeks can be more or a little less, sometimes yet not very often down reg can start on day 1 but this is usual, your period should arrive 7 to 9 days into down reg but this can often be later !( mine is!)

i would watch the dvd it informative and no doubt you will have many more questions along the way


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome to the board you will get great support off everyone here. everyone is friendly and helpful so feel free to ask as much as you want.


----------



## clm (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the replies and the warm welcome  

We went for our pretreatment baseline scan today all look ok so very relieved and happy about that. We are just waiting for our treatment appointment but no idea when that will come through. We went to the open day ages ago so really just wanted to get started now!

We have arranged a movie 'date' tonight I fancied Night at the museum II but i think we should watch the IVF dvd!

Thanks again for the welcome

CLM xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

im glad your scan went well and i hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment, its all such a waiting game


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome hun. Can't be much help i'm afraid as we are waiting to start treatment in about a year, but wanted to wish you the best of luck.


----------

